# Name the breed!



## KW Farms

New game! Name the breed!

Thought this would be kinda fun. Ok, so i'll start. Whoever, guesses what breed(s) this goat is first... gets to post the next goat and so on and so forth. 

Rules
If it was your turn and you posted the goat, make sure to come back and give hints if needed or tell who guessed right. 
We need 1-3 (no more than 3) pictures of the goat.
It can be purebred or a cross.
You don't have to be the owner of the goat.
Give one guess per post...but if you aren't correct then feel free to guess again.

Ok...does it make sense? Let me know if it doesn't! Here is the first goat...


----------



## RMADairyGoats

This sounds like a fun game  I'm going to guess that goatie is a Pygmy or a Pygmy/Nigerian cross.


----------



## KW Farms

You're partially right...on the pygmy. :thumb:


----------



## peggy

alpine/pygmy cross??


----------



## KW Farms

Close...not quite!


----------



## peggy

Uhmmmmmmmm, saanen/pygmy cross?????


----------



## KW Farms

You got it! Your turn! :thumb:


----------



## peggy

Oh goodie.


----------



## Frosty1

I'm guessing an Oberhasli?


----------



## Goat Song

Alpine!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I also guess Alpine :greengrin:


----------



## JackMilliken

I'm going to go with Oberhasli.


----------



## Frosty1

*announcer voice* And the guesses are tied!! Oberhasli or Alpine? And the answer is........ Peggyyyyyy!!!!!!  lol


----------



## peggy

OOoooops sorry, been away.

Okay, I am going to say that they are all close but ..........


----------



## RMADairyGoats

recorded grade?


----------



## peggy

Try again, she is a cross... remember you were close......


----------



## Frosty1

Oberhasli/Alpine?


----------



## peggy

YES!!! you are the winner, she is an alpine/oberhasli cross......of course she looks like her sire, the oberhasli. Your turn.


----------



## Frosty1

Yay!!! Ok, here's mine.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Saanen?


----------



## GingersMaMa

I'd guess Saanen


----------



## peggy

Yep, looks like a saanen to me.


----------



## Frosty1

Nope, she's not a Saanen.... She's a cross of something, but it's not Saanen.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Does she have Saanen in her? Is she a Saanen/Alpine cross? This is a hard one


----------



## Frosty1

No, she has no Saanen in her (according to google lol  ) Yes, it is a hard one though. :chin:


----------



## peggy

Well, let me take a wild guess.......she is big and has the typical swiss build but not saanen...... so I say she could be alpine/lamancha cross?? Is this a goat from another country??


----------



## JackMilliken

Is she a Alpine X Nubian?


----------



## Frosty1

You both are EXTREMELY close!


----------



## goatnutty

Alpine X Toggenburg?


----------



## Frosty1

Nope okay we're gonna do hot/cold on this one. You guys have played that before right?  goatnutty, your guess was ICE cold. lol


----------



## JackMilliken

Nubian X Lamancha!


----------



## goatnutty

darn it, AlpineXSnubian? haha


----------



## JackMilliken

I don't think that could be possible that it is a Lamancha X Nubian (because of the ears), but I thought I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Frosty1

Anddddd JackMilliken you are correct!!! It's a LaMancha/Nubian!  Good guess goatnutty! :thumb:


----------



## JackMilliken

That one was really hard! Here's a easy one


----------



## Frosty1

The one in the top pic looks like an Alpine. The one on the left in the bottom pic looks kinda like and ND?


----------



## peggy

Mini alpine.


----------



## JackMilliken

Frosty got it, she is a purebred Alpine, the bottom pic is of her and her half brother, her half brother being a Alpine X Nubian.


----------



## peggy

Awwww. she is beautiful.


----------



## JackMilliken

Yeah, I don't own her though. But she was on Kijiji.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Frosty1

She is beautiful!!  Since I just had a turn, Peggy you can have mine.


----------



## peggy

Thanks,..... let me see.......hmmmmmmm.


----------



## goatnutty

Nubian X pygmy...i have one that looks like that haha


----------



## Goat Song

Mini Nubian?


----------



## milkmaid

I'm thinking mini Nubian too...?


----------



## Frosty1

I would go mini Nubian too.  And boy is she/he he cutesy thing you ever saw!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I guess mini Nubian too. What a cutie


----------



## peggy

Mini Nubian is correct but not pygmy/nubian. Sorry "goatnutty".


----------



## Goat Song

Oh, does that mean I win? :leap: Do I get to pick the next pic??


----------



## Frosty1

Yup! Go ahead GoatSong!  :thumb:


----------



## Goat Song

'Kay, guess this one... :greengrin:


----------



## Frosty1

Pygmy/Alpine? :shrug: lol


----------



## Goat Song

Nope!


----------



## Frosty1

Pygmy? lol this is a hard one....


----------



## JackMilliken

Nubian X Saanen?


----------



## Goat Song

Nope, and nope! Although you were close, JackMilliken!


----------



## JackMilliken

Nubian X Alpine?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

JackMilliken said:


> Nubian X Alpine?


That is what I think too


----------



## Goat Song

No. :greengrin: I'll give y'all a hint: You've got it right on one half of the cross, and the other half is NOT a dairy breed.


----------



## Dover Farms

Saanen X Angora


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nubian X Kiko?


----------



## peggy

Boer/kiko cross


----------



## Goat Song

Dover Farms is close!!


----------



## JackMilliken

Sannen X boer?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Saanen X Boer?


----------



## Goat Song

NO! :ROFL:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

We need another hint  This is a tough one :chin:


----------



## Goat Song

Another hint!?!? :doh: Shucks, I dunno' if I can think of another one.... Hmmm.

No meat breeds involved. Dairy and something else. Notice his ears are airplanes. Y'all are really close!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Saanen X Kinder?


----------



## Goat Song

No! :lol: Man, I almost feel bad choosing this guy now! It's neither one of those breeds you just mentioned.


----------



## Dover Farms

Nubian X Angora


----------



## JackMilliken

If the goat doesn't have any Saanen in him/her then she must be a Nubian X Pygmy?


----------



## Frosty1

Saanen/Pygmy?


----------



## milkmaid

Nubian x Cashmere?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LaMancha X Cashmere


----------



## Goat Song

Dover Farms said:


> Nubian X Angora


Dover Farms got it!! :hi5: He's a Nubian X Angora wether!!


----------



## Dover Farms

Woo hoo! My turn!


----------



## JackMilliken

Alpine?


----------



## Goat Song

Nubian X Toggenburg?


----------



## Dover Farms

Nope!


----------



## JackMilliken

Toggenburg X Alpine?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Sable X Alpine?


----------



## peggy

Australian brown goat.....


----------



## Frosty1

Saanen/Alpine?


----------



## JackMilliken

I think Peggy's probably right


----------



## Goat Song

:ROFL: Just don't check out the gallery on the Dairy Goat Society of Australia website!! There's a familiar face amongst those Aussie goats!


----------



## peggy

Okay...... so I had to google brown goat and Australian brown goat came up. Never saw a goat that color. Here is mine, a mix of 3 breeds.


----------



## Goat Song

Boer/Kiko/Alpine?


----------



## Dover Farms

Sorry guys! I wasn't on the computer last night.

I love that chocolate color of the Australian Brown.


----------



## JackMilliken

Boer/Alpine/Nubian


----------



## Frosty1

Boer/Kiko/LaMancha?


----------



## peggy

JackMiliken is right. Good guess....... Your turn.


----------



## JackMilliken

Yes! :stars: Here mine is.


----------



## peggy

Oh my goodness, what a couple beauties......I so want them.........


Oberhasli/lamancha??


----------



## Goat Song

^ I was going to guess that!  

Fine. La Mancha/Alpine?


----------



## JackMilliken

Peggy got it, lol I think mine was a bit to easy. Your turn!


----------



## peggy

Easy is always good.....lol.... I love the color of those little lamanchas. I would love to have a lamancha that color. Anyway here is another one for you.


----------



## Goat Song

Oberhasli?


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

Alpine?


----------



## JackMilliken

Oberhasli X Alpine?


----------



## peggy

Mini Goat Lover is the winner....... This is Brie, the brat. One of my registered alpines. I thought some would guess her as an oberhasli.


----------



## JackMilliken

She is very pretty


----------



## peggy

Thanks, but she really is a brat but that is what gives her character..... :shades:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Beautiful doe!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

Sorry to keep everyone waiting. I'm actually on a different computer right now, but I'll post it as soon as I can in the morning


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

Ok here's mine:


----------



## Goat Song

Alpine/Boer?


----------



## Dover Farms

Togg X Boer


----------



## JackMilliken

I think Dover Farms got it but.......


Boer X Angora?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Togg X Cashmere


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

Nope, it's actually 3 breeds; one meat breed and two dairy.


----------



## JackMilliken

Boer/Toggenburg/Alpine


----------



## peggy

That's what I was thinking too JackMilliken, so I will guess Boer/Togg/Saanen


----------



## Dover Farms

Togg X Oberhasli X Boer


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

Peggy, you got two of the breeds correct Boer and Saanen. Just one more breed. It's a long haired breed.


----------



## Frosty1

Boer/Saanen/ND?


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

Nope, the third breed is a standard sized long haired breed.


----------



## JackMilliken

Boer/Saanen/Alpine?


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

Nope, not Toggenburg.


----------



## GingersMaMa

Boer/Saanen/Alpine?


----------



## Dover Farms

Long haired dairy breed with Boer and Saanen? 

Boer X Saanen X Golden Guernsey


----------



## peggy

I guessed Togg because they can get really long hair sooooooo.. I will guess, Boer x Saanen x Angora.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

Yes! Dover Farms got it


----------



## Dover Farms

I think the Golden Guernseys are gorgeous. :greengrin: If it was feasible to have a few of every breed....  

Okay...guess this breed!


----------



## goatnutty

boer?


----------



## GingersMaMa

:shrug: Boer ?


----------



## JackMilliken

Boer/Nubian?


----------



## milkmaid

What's up with its tail?


----------



## Dover Farms

Nope, not a Boer or a cross. They have their own registry and are unrelated to Boers, proven by DNA tests.

milkmaid, looking at other pics....it seems like a breed thing. I had never noticed it before.


----------



## peggy

I got it, I got it.....Kalahari.


----------



## goatnutty

I know nothing about them but it seems almost like they are a type of boer? http://www.goatsonline.com.au/Jolleen.html


----------



## Dover Farms

You got it Peggy! He is a Kalahari Red.

goatnutty,
I guess we'll never know for sure. But breeders claim that DNA tests were preformed on the Kalahari Reds and the results showed no relation to Boers.


----------



## peggy

:clap: Okay here is one for you. What is the black doe in the foreground. Don't let the alpines in the background sway you.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nubian X Cashmere?


----------



## peggy

She is a mix of 4 breeds, Nubian is one.


----------



## JackMilliken

Nubian X Alpine X Toggenburg X Oberhasli?


----------



## peggy

Tat is getting closer......

so far Nubian and Toggenburg. (hence the longer hair) 

This is a friends doe that was attacked by a bear a few years back while she was pregnant. She survived the attack but it was touch and go for a while. She also delivered her kids. She has a will to live that is for sure.


----------



## JackMilliken

Wow!, what type of bear?

Nubian X Toggenburg X Saanen X Boer?


----------



## peggy

:leap: 

You got it dead on. Good guess. So your turn.

Oh, it was a black bear. We had some neighbors a few years back that had 6 sheep in their field that was killed and eaten by a black bear in a span of 3 days. Hard to believe but we were a witness to it.


----------



## JackMilliken

Thats kind of scary....... I've never heard of bears coming after livestock before, where I live it is mostly Cougars.

This one hopefully will be a little bit harder then my last one, he is a mix of 3 breeds though he is 51.5% one breed 25% another and 18.5% another.


----------



## Frosty1

ND, Alpine, Toggenberg? :?


----------



## JackMilliken

Nope, though you are very close. Also he is only 3 months old in the pics.


----------



## milkmaid

ND, Alpine, Saanen?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Alpine/Saanen?


----------



## Frosty1

ND/Alpine/Myotonic? Lol I may get it wrong, but I figured it's worth a try.


----------



## JackMilliken

Nope


----------



## peggy

I guess, Saanen/Alpine/ Togg.


----------



## JackMilliken

Correct! Though he does have 2.5% Nubian and 2.5% Lamancha I don't think that matters.


----------



## peggy

I won.... I won....... okay give me a while and I will post another.....


----------



## peggy

Sorry I took so long. Sooooo, take a guess on this one.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nubian/Myotonic?


----------



## JackMilliken

Corsican/Nubian?


----------



## peggy

Nope and nope.


----------



## peggy

This might be a tough one. It is a breed of goat that you would know but I have never seen one with ears this long.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nubian X Myotonic X Nigerian?


----------



## peggy

Nope, it is just one breed.


----------



## Frosty1

Just plain Myotonic?


----------



## JackMilliken

Nubian?


----------



## Dover Farms

Silkie Fainter?


----------



## peggy

Sorry but no.... it is a fiber breed. At least the caption on the pic said it was.........


----------



## goatnutty

Dutch Landrace fiber goat? its a longshot but their hair looks like that.


----------



## GingersMaMa

Cashmere (sp?) ?


----------



## peggy

"GingersMaMa" got it.


----------



## GingersMaMa

Ok here's one ! :greengrin:


----------



## Dover Farms

I've seen that before. It's what they call a "Geep." A cross between a goat and a sheep.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Dover Farms said:


> I've seen that before. It's what they call a "Geep." A cross between a goat and a sheep.


That's what I was thinking too :greengrin:


----------



## GingersMaMa

Dover Farms said:


> I've seen that before. It's what they call a "Geep." A cross between a goat and a sheep.


 :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin:

Yep you're right ! Your turn !!


----------



## Dover Farms

Okay, name this breed!


----------



## JackMilliken

Alpine X Nubian?


----------



## Frosty1

The mother is an ND maybe? The kids look like crosses.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nigerian Dwarf?


----------



## GingersMaMa

Mini Alpine ?


----------



## Dover Farms

Nope. They are not crosses.


----------



## peggy

I'll take a wild guess..... San Clemente????


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

I was going to say San Clemente as well!
I was researching them yesterday...I think that pic popped up. Hehe


----------



## JackMilliken

I can't believe I didn't think of the breed! A friend of ours used to have a San Clemente buck.


----------



## Dover Farms

Close, but not exactly.


----------



## GingersMaMa

is it a Arapawa Goat ?


----------



## DavyHollow

Whatever they are, they are awesome and I want one!!! (or four)


----------



## Dover Farms

GingersMaMa, you got it!


----------



## GingersMaMa

sorry I took so long  here's one


----------



## JackMilliken

Are they Girgentana's?


I searched goats with spiral horns and that breed came up.


----------



## GingersMaMa

JackMilliken said:


> Are they Girgentana's?
> 
> YOU GOT IT ! :greengrin: :leap:


----------



## peggy

Wow, neat looking goats.......


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Very pretty goats


----------



## JackMilliken

Guess this! lol


----------



## goatnutty

a sock puppet goat? dont know if thats the official name..


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Is it a Jamunapari?


----------



## Frosty1

I have no idea what it is, but I have to say that that has to be the ugliest goat I've ever seen lol.


----------



## Goat Song

Lost Prairie said:


> Is it a Jamunapari?


Looks like a Jamunapari to me! There were a couple of threads about that breed in the Goat Frenzy area, a couple months ago. Poor goats...


----------



## JackMilliken

Nope, Though sock puppet is a nick name.


----------



## peggy

Damascene.


----------



## JackMilliken

You got it!


----------



## JackMilliken

Frosty1 said:


> I have no idea what it is, but I have to say that that has to be the ugliest goat I've ever seen lol.


I agree, lol :greengrin:


----------



## peggy

Here is a good one. ........ these little guys are gorgeous.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oberhasli?


----------



## peggy

That's right...... I thought I would stump everyone on this one....lol.....


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YAY!!!! Guess this one


----------



## DavyHollow

A photoshop? lmao


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope :laugh:


----------



## peggy

That is one funky looking nubian....... :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

peggy said:


> That is one funky looking nubian....... :laugh:


Heheh! It is some kinda ugly :laugh:


----------



## DavyHollow

I would guess a nubian mixed with an antelope/elephant or giraffe

I have no idea! No way a nubian gets legs and ears like that


----------



## .:Linz:.

I still think the sock puppet goat wins the ugly award. 

Do your ears hang low? His do.


----------



## Goat Song

A Long-Eared Goat? (and I learned that that's an actual breed!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

DavyHollow said:


> I would guess a nubian mixed with an antelope/elephant or giraffe
> 
> I have no idea! No way a nubian gets legs and ears like that


 :ROFL: nope



Goat Song said:


> A Long-Eared Goat? (and I learned that that's an actual breed!)


nope

Ya give up?


----------



## JackMilliken

I know I have seen that breed before.......... it might have actually been that exact picture, but I can't remember what its called :shrug:


----------



## peggy

Awwww, come on give us a clue.........


----------



## Lamancha Lady

Its a Jamnapari from Auranagbad India


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Lamancha Lady said:


> Its a Jamnapari from Auranagbad India


You pretty much got it! It's actually a Jamnapari mix. Atleast that's what the caption says :shrug:


----------



## Lamancha Lady

I guess its my turn :greengrin:

[attachment=1:2t91jlat]sirohi_doe.jpg[/attachment:2t91jlat]
[attachment=0:2t91jlat]sirohi-goats.jpg[/attachment:2t91jlat]


----------



## DavyHollow

I don't know, but its beautiful!!


----------



## goatnutty

I'm gonna take a guess and say sirohi goats?...it kinda says it under the picture :wink:


----------



## Lamancha Lady

:ROFL: oops :doh: oh well maybe next time


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:laugh: It's pretty in it's own way


----------



## goatnutty

you could always just post a different one if you want  haha


----------



## Lamancha Lady

Thx goatnutty but its your turn plus I don't have any other pics


----------



## goatnutty

okay here we go:


----------



## peggy

I am going to guess San Clemente goat. I thought one of the previous goat was one, so I could be way off.


----------



## goatnutty

nope


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ND?


----------



## goatnutty

no..keep trying. Its not a common one, i will say that.


----------



## Dover Farms

Arapawa. At least that pic always shows up when I do a search on Arapawas.


----------



## goatnutty

yep! good job


----------



## Dover Farms

This one should be fairly easy.


----------



## JackMilliken

Boer X Kiko?


----------



## peggy

I am going to say Kiko.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Boer X Nubian?


----------



## Dover Farms

Nope


----------



## JackMilliken

Saanen X Boer?


----------



## Dover Farms

Nope. This is not a cross breed.


----------



## Frosty1

Nubian?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Boer?


----------



## peggy

Savanna?


----------



## Goat Song

I guess a Savannah too. :shrug:


----------



## Dover Farms

Sorry guys! I haven't been on much the past couple of days. Peggy got it first! That's a Savannah buck.


----------



## peggy

Take a guess......


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Alpine?


----------



## peggy

Nope, no alpine in there. Sure looks like it though.


----------



## DavyHollow

Maybe a crazy Toggenburg or Oberhasli?


----------



## Lamancha Lady

I don't know what breed it is but sure is cute


----------



## JackMilliken

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Togg X Alpine?


----------



## peggy

Nope, she is a purebred but no Togg or alpine.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Nigerian? lol?


----------



## peggy

Nope.


----------



## DavyHollow

you didn't say if there was no oberhasli either


----------



## peggy

Sorry no Oberhasli. Think one solid color but not..............


----------



## DavyHollow

Saanen? Or I guess Sable?


----------



## JackMilliken

It's got to be a Sable.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yea I think Sable too :shrug:


----------



## peggy

Yep..... a sable. "DavyHollow", you were first.


----------



## DavyHollow

THAT IS ONE CRAZY SABLE haha. Sorry, i'm rather shocked! But awesome!
First time guessing right YAY!

Lemme seeeee:


----------



## Goat Song

Alpine?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'd also say ALpine?


----------



## DavyHollow

Nope! 
Thought I do love my alpines


----------



## Goat Song

Is is a purebred or a crossbred? :scratch:


----------



## DavyHollow

Pure. Or so the site says.


----------



## milkmaid

San Clemente Island?


----------



## DavyHollow

Nope. 
I searched long and hard to find a real stumper


----------



## peggy

Can we have a clue?????? please?????????


----------



## DavyHollow

Its not an American breed, but exists in Britain. All of them retain those colors, and can only be registered if they are.


----------



## Goat Song

Is it the English Goat? Pleeeeeze say it is!! :wink:


----------



## DavyHollow

IT IS! Congrats lol.  I'm glad I stumped you guys for a bit.


----------



## Goat Song

:wahoo: Wahoo! Yep, had you not given us that hint, you still would have had me scratching my head. LOL. I'll go hunt up a picture now...


----------



## Goat Song

Here's a stumper for you guys. :greengrin: Good luck!

I must say though, this game sure makes me wish we could import foreign livestock... I've never known about so many other breeds before this game came up! LOL.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oberhasli?


----------



## Goat Song

Nope! :greengrin:


----------



## JackMilliken

I'm stumped


----------



## peggy

Alpine?


----------



## Goat Song

Nope! I'll give y'all a hint: It's a German breed that is not found here in the USA. (and Google search does wonders! LOL.)


----------



## DavyHollow

Booted goat?


----------



## Goat Song

Nope. But you're gettin' close.


----------



## concobabe5

German Fawn Goat?


----------



## JackMilliken

Goat Song said:


> Nope! I'll give y'all a hint: It's a German breed that is not found here in the USA. (and Google search does wonders! LOL.)


Are we allowed to use google?


----------



## Goat Song

JackMilliken said:


> Are we allowed to use google?


Yep.

and no, it is not a German fawn.


----------



## peggy

Too bad...that was also going to be my guess.....


----------



## JackMilliken

Mini Oberhasli??????????????


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Swiss Alpine.


----------



## DavyHollow

brown shorthair goat!!!


----------



## Goat Song

^YES!!! Davyhollow got it!! :hi5: :slapfloor: It's a Brown Shorthair Goat!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Ah drats! xD


----------



## DavyHollow

IT TOOK ME FOREVER TO FIND IT!!!!  

Now hopefully I found another stumper


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WOW look at those horns :shocked: I'll have to think about that one :chin:


----------



## winky

It's a Poitou! Unfortunately, your photo credit was too big of a clue and after searching all over the internet I gave up and couldn't resist the temptation so I plugged the name of the photographer in... my bad  . Not a real win so why don't you go again?


----------



## DavyHollow

Haha your right!! And Yeah, i realized that. Go ahead and go. I'll get another chance


----------



## winky

OK, then. I'll take a shot. Not sure if this one has been mentioned yet but here it is...


----------



## DavyHollow

I'm like the Corsican goat for those pictures . . . though I couldn't find those exact ones sooo lol


----------



## winky

Good guess, but no. Like the Corsican, this breed is found on an island.


----------



## DavyHollow

Canary?


----------



## winky

Nope. Notice all the green grass in the photos? That could be a hint.


----------



## GingersMaMa

is it Ireland’s Bilberry Goat


----------



## winky

Nice job gingersmama. It is the Bilberry. You're it!


----------



## GingersMaMa

here's one


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Kiko?


----------



## fiberchick04

Myotonic?


----------



## fiberchick04

no no, it's a Arapawa Island buck


----------



## GingersMaMa

fiberchick04 said:


> no no, it's a Arapawa Island buck


 :greengrin: yep u got it !


----------



## fiberchick04

Alright  here is the pic


----------



## DavyHollow

Kiko?


----------



## fiberchick04

Nope, not a kiko. Hint: She is a cross


----------



## DavyHollow

Boer saanen? Kiko Saanen?
She's chunky that I think meat breed.
OH OH!!
Cashmere boer/kiko!


----------



## JackMilliken

Saanen X Nubian!


----------



## fiberchick04

DavyHollow, you are very close. One too many breeds in there though


----------



## goatnutty

Cashmere x kiko?


----------



## fiberchick04

Nope


----------



## goatnutty

Cashmere X Boer?


----------



## fiberchick04

Yep, that's right! CashmerexBoer. I sold her not too long ago =)


----------



## goatnutty

She's pretty is it my turn?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep it's your turn


----------



## goatnutty

here ya go!


----------



## winky

Looks like some sort of feral goat/dear like creature. West Caucasian Tur ???


----------



## JackMilliken

Camel goat? LOL :greengrin:


----------



## goat

a Xinjiang goat?


----------



## goatnutty

nope...keep guessing guys!  It does start with a t though, and its foreign


----------



## ptgoats45

Just found this thread! lol.... is it a Himalayan Tahr?


----------



## goatnutty

yep, its a tahr!


----------



## ptgoats45

Yay!

Ok, here's mine... (can I leave a first hint? They are crosses!)


----------



## fiberchick04

lamancha x toggenburg?


----------



## goatnutty

LaManchaX alpine


----------



## ptgoats45

Nope. You guys are close though!


----------



## fiberchick04

lamancha x toggenburg x alpine? lol


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LaBoer (LaMancha X Boer)


----------



## winky

LaMancha/Nubian ?


----------



## goatnutty

Lamancha X Togg X Nigerian?


----------



## ptgoats45

Winky is right! They are LaMancha/Nubians! lol I bought their mom at the sale to use as a practice AI doe and she was already bred.... imagine my surprise when the kids came out with little ears!


----------



## winky

That must have been quite a surprise. They sure are cute though. Speaking of ears... I hope this one hasn't been used yet. I just think this is the strangest looking goat ever.


----------



## JackMilliken

A Jamnapari??


----------



## xymenah

Sirohi?


----------



## winky

Those are really good guesses. In fact, I had to double check to be sure this goat doesn't also go by those names. He is, in fact, a different breed from another Country that borders India.


----------



## xymenah

Eid?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Shami or Damascus?


----------



## winky

Nope, not an Eid, Shami or Damascus.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Bakra?


----------



## rosti

Hasi?


----------



## winky

Nope, not a Hasi or Bakra, but Bakra is really, really close! This goat is a rare and endangered breed from Pakistan.


----------



## xymenah

Kamori?


----------



## DavyHollow

BEETAL??


----------



## winky

xymenah said:


> Kamori?


Yep, It's a Kamori.


----------



## xymenah

Yay. Ok so name This breed.


----------



## DavyHollow

La Mancha? Or a La Mancha Cross? Is it a cross?


----------



## xymenah

Nope its not a cross at all.


----------



## JackMilliken

Is it a Bengal?


----------



## xymenah

JackMilliken said:


> Is it a Bengal?


You got it. The Black Bengal goat from Bangladesh.


----------



## JackMilliken

Yay!


----------



## rosti

Kiko?That is the first thing that popped in my head. Dutch Landrace?


----------



## DavyHollow

a Göingeget ? or Corsican?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Bagot Goat? Black Neck?


----------



## JackMilliken

Gotmygoat is really really close with Blackneck


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Gaah! I don't know anything else! LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't know what it is, but those horns are beautiful


----------



## xymenah

Its not a Schwarzhalsziegen is it?


----------



## JackMilliken

Nope.


----------



## JackMilliken

Though actually I think I should have given it to Gotmygoat, the only reason I didn't was because it has another word before Blackneck.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't know, big horned blackneck???? :laugh: :scratch:


----------



## goat

Valais Blackneck


----------



## JackMilliken

goat said:


> Valais Blackneck


Yes! your turn!


----------



## goat

how about the mother


----------



## DavyHollow

Nigerian Dwarf?


----------



## GingersMaMa

Alpine/Nigerian ?


----------



## KW Farms

Nigerian/togg cross?


----------



## goat

she is part alpine but nigerian is not what she is crossed with


----------



## xymenah

Togg/Alpine?


----------



## JackMilliken

Alpine X Oberhasli


----------



## rosti

Alpine X Lamancha?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Alpine/Saanen?


----------



## goat

no lamancha or swiss breeds besides the alpine


----------



## ptgoats45

Alpine x fainting goat?


----------



## KW Farms

Alpine x Boer? 

Is she crossed with a dairy or meat type goat?


----------



## DavyHollow

Alpine/pygmy?


----------



## goat

KW Farms is right she is 75% alpine and 25% boer orphan was the resalt of a double oopsie.


----------



## KW Farms

Whoohoo! :leap:

Ok...how 'bout this little doeling...


----------



## JackMilliken

ND X Pygmy?


----------



## rosti

Pure ND?


----------



## KW Farms

That was quick...JackMilliken...you got it! :thumb:


----------



## JackMilliken

The one infront


----------



## goat

saananX ?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Kiko?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ND Saanan cross??


----------



## xymenah

Sannan X Boer ?


----------



## rosti

Saanen X pygmy?


----------



## JackMilliken

Nope! 

Hint: it has none of the breeds guessed


----------



## rosti

A weird looking gurnesy?


----------



## JackMilliken

Close, but it is crossed with another breed


----------



## rosti

Guernsey cross alpine?


----------



## JackMilliken

No.


----------



## xymenah

Guernsey X Sable?


----------



## JackMilliken

No. I think the next person to guess will get it right.


----------



## rosti

Guersney cross toggenburg?
Guersney cross Nubian?


----------



## KW Farms

Guernsey x Nigerian?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nigerian?


----------



## JackMilliken

rosti said:


> Guersney cross toggenburg?
> Guersney cross Nubian?


You got it! It is an Toggenburg X Guersney


----------



## goat

guersney X savana


----------



## rosti

Yes! How about this one?


----------



## JackMilliken

Jamnapari X ND?


----------



## rosti

Nope.


----------



## JackMilliken

Nubian X ND?


----------



## rosti

No but it has Nubian in it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nubian X boer


----------



## rosti

Nope.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nubian/alpine?


----------



## rosti

No.


----------



## DavyHollow

nubian/pygmy?


----------



## JackMilliken

Nubian X Saanen??????? (I think Davyhollow got it)


----------



## rosti

> Nubian X Saanen??????? (I think Davyhollow got it)


JackMilliken you got it right.


----------



## JackMilliken

Okay try this one:


----------



## goat

BoerXnubian


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nubian?


----------



## rosti

Nubian x alpine?


----------



## JackMilliken

Close, Its a 3 way cross.


----------



## winky

Nubian/Alpine/Nigerian?


----------



## rosti

Nubian/Alpine/Boer?


----------



## JackMilliken

Rosti got it!


----------



## rosti

How about this one? Do you have to have the whole body?


----------



## DavyHollow

I'm Seeing Alpine, maybe crossed with a fiber?


----------



## rosti

There is no dairy in it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fainting goat?


----------



## rosti

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> fainting goat?


Something else too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fainter/cashmer(sp)???


----------



## thegoatgirl

Hmmmm........... :chin: onder: 
I'm going to say Kiko/Cashmere.


----------



## JackMilliken

Fainting/Kiko


----------



## rosti

Nope.


----------



## JackMilliken

Fainting X Angora?


----------



## rosti

No.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fainter/pygmy?


----------



## thegoatgirl

Okay, I know that I haven't guessed right yet, but could I pleeeeease have a turn????


----------



## rosti

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> fainter/pygmy?


Nope. You can't see the other breed in it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ok then I'm just gonna make some random guesses....
fainter/boer???
fainter/kinder???

I know a fainter cross!!!lol :laugh:


----------



## rosti

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ok then I'm just gonna make some random guesses....
> fainter/boer???
> fainter/kinder???


J.O.Y. Farm you got it fainter/boer.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yippee!!!! :leap: :stars: 

ok one second and I'll post a pic....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ok here it is....
[attachment=0:2u8rc618]goat87.png[/attachment:2u8rc618]


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

thegoatgirl said:


> Okay, I know that I haven't guessed right yet, but could I pleeeeease have a turn????


I haven't guessed one right either. :wink: We all just have to wait our turn, and be right! :thumb:

Is it a Junapari? (sp?!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Sirohi?


----------



## JackMilliken

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> Sirohi?


You beat me to it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow that was fast!
you got it GotmygoatMTJ!!!!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

YAAAY! BEST DAY EVER! First time! Okay, I already had mine picked out! 
And sorry Jack!

Here it is! I dont think this one has been used...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

he looks part cow! :laugh:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

He really does! Like a texas longhorn. lol.
But nope, apparently, he's all goat!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! :laugh: 
Kamori cross??


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Nope, this bigun isn't a cross at all.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hmmmm...
Barbari???


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Yepp! You've got it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

[attachment=0:hx9p6daj]goat...jpg[/attachment:hx9p6daj]Cool!!! here we go...


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Hmmnn. Saanen? Saanen/Nigerian Dwarf?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> Hmmnn. Saanen? Saanen/Nigerian Dwarf?


 you got it! saanen.... I thought maybe if I did an easy one.....


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

I guess I need to slow down my looking xD Here's my next selection....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

pygmy/fainter?? :shrug: :whatgoat:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Nope.  Not a cross.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

araparwa(sp?)


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Nopes! I'll give you a hint though. It'll probably give it away. Your first guess was sort of correct, but he did not show those traits.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

pygmy?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Nope


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fainter?
silkie?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

You got it! He's a mini silky fainter.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:leap: :clap:  cool, OK lets see
the mom.....
[attachment=0:2rmi917g]goat.jpg[/attachment:2rmi917g]


----------



## JackMilliken

Alpine X Lamancha?


----------



## rosti

Nubian X Alpine?


----------



## goat

a Kalofer Long-haired Goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope...


----------



## goat

A lamancha nubianX


----------



## thegoatgirl

An Alpine/Boer mix???? :whatgoat:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope


----------



## JackMilliken

Fainter X Lamancha?


----------



## rosti

Nubian X Alpine X Boer?


----------



## thegoatgirl

Pleeeeeaase give us a hint.......Pretty please, with a cherry on top?????

LOL..........


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok I'll give you a hint..... She is purebred........


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

JackMilliken said:


> Fainter X Lamancha?


you are VERY close!!!!


----------



## rosti

Fainter?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

rosti said:


> Fainter?


you got it!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Woah! I had no idea fainters came in this color!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

me either but it said online where I found the pic that it was a fainter soooo..... lol!


----------



## rosti

Guess this one.


----------



## JackMilliken

Fainter X ND?


----------



## thegoatgirl

Pygmy??? Fainter??? ND??? Kiko?? Cashmere?? :whatgoat: :shrug:


----------



## rosti

Nope.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

angora?
angora/pygmy?


----------



## rosti

Nope.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Savanna?
Savanna/Cashmere?
Cashmere?

Too many guesses?! xD


----------



## JackMilliken

Kiko X Angora?


Are we at all close?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Kiko??
Kinder/Kiko?
Kinder?


----------



## rosti

JackMiliken, Lost Prairie, and GotMyGoat were all somewhat close.


----------



## DavyHollow

Kiko/Cashmere?


----------



## GingersMaMa

Kinder?


----------



## thegoatgirl

Kinder/Cashmere????
Kiko/Casmere????
Angora/Kinder???
ND/Kinder??
Pygmy/Kinder???
Pygmy/Cashmere???
Pygmy/Angora????

Hint-PLEASE???? :help:


----------



## JackMilliken

Savanna X Kiko X Angora?


----------



## goat

Savanna X Kiko X Cashmere?


----------



## rosti

JackMiliken and goat are very close.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Savanna/Kiko????
Savanna/Cashmere???
Savanna/Angora??
Kiko/Cashmere???

:help: :scratch:


----------



## JackMilliken

Savanna X Angora X Cashmere?


----------



## goat

Savanna X Kiko X Cashmere X Angora


----------



## rosti

thegoatgirl got it Savanna X Kiko


----------



## thegoatgirl

Yay!!!!! :stars:


----------



## KW Farms

Your turn! You gotta post a goat! :thumb:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Sorry it took me so long.

Soooo....Here it is!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

Alpine?
Or Alpine x Nigerian


----------



## thegoatgirl

Wrong!!! Although you were a bit close with "Alpine."

I chose a REALLY hard one. :laugh: You are going to have some trouble getting it right!!!


----------



## JackMilliken

Alpine X Fainter?


----------



## ptgoats45

French Alpine?


----------



## goat

Peacock Goat


----------



## DavyHollow

darn i think goat is right. its a peacock goat. they look so much like alpines.


----------



## thegoatgirl

JackMilliken said:


> Alpine X Fainter?


There's ONE more breed in there, although it doesn't show those traits.

goat, no it is not a Peacock Goat.
Sorry! :laugh:


----------



## rosti

Alpine X fainter X Kiko?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Alpine/fainter/togg?
alpine/fainter/oberhasli?
alpine/fainter/saanen


----------



## JackMilliken

Alpine X Fainter X Pygmy 

(I think we should make it a rule that we can only post one guess at a time)


----------



## goat

Alpine X fainter X spanish


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goat said:


> Alpine X fainter X spanish


That is what I was gonna say!


----------



## thegoatgirl

> alpine/fainter/saanen


Lost Prairie got it!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:stars: Okay try this one


----------



## peggy

She is marked like an Oberhasli but it probably isn't..........


----------



## RMADairyGoats

She's Oberhasli and something else


----------



## KW Farms

Oberhasli/nubian?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

KW Farms said:


> Oberhasli/nubian?


You got it! :wink:


----------



## KW Farms

Alrighty...how about this one...


----------



## goat

mini silky fainting goat


----------



## KW Farms

You got it! :thumb:


----------



## goat

try this one


----------



## thegoatgirl

Togg/minni/silky?? :whatgoat: 
Togg/silky?? :shrug:


----------



## JackMilliken

Alpine X Silky


----------



## thegoatgirl

Alpine/mini/silky?
:help: :whatgoat:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

...oberhasli?


----------



## goat

nope . it is purebred though


----------



## DavyHollow

Black booted goat? (i think thats the proper name)


----------



## goat

booted goat is one of its names


----------



## thegoatgirl

goat said:


> booted goat is one of its names


Booted goat/Togg?
Booted goat/Togg/Silky?
Minni/Booted goat/Silky?

Hint-pleeeeeeease?????????? :help:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Swiss Booted Goat?
German Booted Goat?


----------



## DavyHollow

Stiefelgeiss
thats its german name lol

Wish Booted Goat was the proper name lol


----------



## goat

it is a Stiefelgeiss


----------



## KW Farms

Wow...good call DavyHollow! :thumb: ...that was tough!


----------



## DavyHollow

YAY!! I'm glad I "goat" it lmao
Try this one!! Lemme see if I can trick you guys


----------



## rosti

nigerian dwarf?


----------



## thegoatgirl

ND?
Kiko?
Mini Saanen?


----------



## DavyHollow

Nope! Its a purebred, and not a miniature breed as far as I know, though seems to be shorter of stature


----------



## rosti

how about saannen?


----------



## DavyHollow

Nope, not Sannen  They don't have to be white, but they tend to be.


----------



## goat

göingeget (göinge)


----------



## DavyHollow

You GOAT it!!    :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

DavyHollow said:


> You GOAT it!!    :thumb:


 :laugh:


----------



## goat

how about this mom


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oberhasli?


----------



## JackMilliken

Oberhaslii X Togg


----------



## thegoatgirl

Oberhasli/Togg?
Oberhasli/Nubian? :whatgoat:


----------



## KW Farms

Nigerian/togg?


----------



## goat

she has no ober in her


----------



## DavyHollow

Alpine?
Alpine/Tog?


----------



## goat

alpine is right


----------



## DavyHollow

Whoot!!! Thats an interesting colored alpine 
Alright, see if you guys can get this one!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

That one also looks like an Alpine to me? :shrug: Or maybe Alpine/Nigerian?


----------



## DavyHollow

Has neither. Its a purebred


----------



## milkmaid

Whatever it is, I want one!


----------



## JackMilliken

Can you give us a hint?


----------



## DavyHollow

Its a rare european breed, and they have high milk quality and quantity; they are known for their long life. They are colored that way to be easier to spot (they are traditionally released to a large area in the summertime and in fall the owners go and find them and bring them back; the brown/black is easy to see in the fall, and the white to see in the summer)

Here's another pic of the same breed


----------



## goat

Tauernschecken


----------



## DavyHollow

I think you mean Tauernsheck and if you do, you'd be right!


----------



## goat

try this one


----------



## KW Farms

That looks kind of like a markhor! :scratch:


----------



## goat

you got it


----------



## KW Farms

Cool. :thumb:

Ok...how 'bout this one!


----------



## Valjero

Is this a Nubian/Pygmy cross? Or Nubian/Nigerian dwarf?


----------



## KW Farms

Nope and nope.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dose it have boer in it?


----------



## Valjero

Kiko/Nigerian Dwarf? Or Kiko/Boar? Is it a crossbreed or did you say that already?


----------



## KW Farms

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> dose it have boer in it?


Yes.

Not kiko/boer. No nigerian.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

boer/oberhalsie (sp?)


----------



## rosti

I'm gonna say pure boer.


----------



## JackMilliken

Boer X Alpine?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Boer/Nubain?


----------



## KW Farms

Nope...nope...nope. 

Boer x ______


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dose it have a dairy breed in it?


----------



## KW Farms

No.


----------



## .:Linz:.

Boer x Angora?


----------



## KW Farms

Nope.


----------



## goat

boer X spanish


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Boer x Cashmere?


----------



## KW Farms

Nope.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

BOER X MYOTONIC?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

whoops, sorry for the caps xD I got excited. :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms

You got it! :hi5:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Woo! Okay! Let me think of one!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

This one may or may not be a tough one. 
3 different breeds!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

togg./alpine/saanen?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

One of those breeds is correct!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

the Togg.?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

No. Hehe. Ill give a hint, its the Alpine. Two more breeds to go!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Alpine x Lamacha x Nubian?
Alpine x Togg x Saanen?
Alpine x Saanen x Lamacha?

ARRRG!!! WE NEED ANOTHER HINT!!!!!! :GAAH:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

thegoatgirl said:


> Alpine x Lamacha x Nubian?


You got it!


----------



## thegoatgirl

:stars: :stars:

Here's mine!! It's very hard!!!


----------



## KW Farms

Purebreed or cross?


----------



## thegoatgirl

Cross!!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## goat

AlpineXSpanish


----------



## thegoatgirl

Nope!!! There's THREE breeds! :clap: :clap:


----------



## JackMilliken

Alpine X Oberhaslii X Spanish?


----------



## DavyHollow

Alpine x Oberhasli x Mountain goat? lol


----------



## thegoatgirl

JackMilliken said:


> Alpine X Oberhaslii X Spanish?


Got it!!  :hi5: :applaud:


----------



## JackMilliken

How about this one?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

I'm going to guess and say Alpine x Oberhalsi?


----------



## peggy

Alpine.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Alpine X Toggenburg?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lost Prairie said:


> Alpine X Toggenburg?


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Alpine x Togg x Saanen?

Togg x Lamancha?

Alpine x Togg x Saanen?

Alpine x Nubian x Lamancha?

Alpine x Togg x Nubian?

Alpine x Nubian x Togg?


----------



## JackMilliken

Nope.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:chin:


----------



## thegoatgirl

HINT????? :help:


----------



## JackMilliken

She is a two-way cross


----------



## goat

Alpine X Nubian


----------



## mistydaiz

Saanen X Toggenberg

Nubian X Toggenberg

Alpine X Togenberg

Alpine X Nubian

Saanen X Nubian

Oberhasli X Toggenberg

Nubian X Oberhasli

Sorry, if I said mixes that have already been asked..


----------



## JackMilliken

Mistydaiz got it! she is a Saanen X Nubian.


----------



## mistydaiz

Yay! Does that mean I post another goat pic?

Ok, here's mine:









A funny looking goat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He looks like a fish with ears! lol!


----------



## goat

a Damascus goat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I say either a Damascus or a Jumnapari (sp) It's kinda pretty in it's own way


----------



## mistydaiz

Yes! Goat, you got it! I just thought he looked unusual


----------



## goat

Try this one


----------



## mistydaiz

Nigerian Dwarf X Nubian
Nigerian Dwarf X La Mancha
ND X Alpine
ND X Toggenberg
ND X Boer
ND X Boer X Nubian
ND X Alpine X Nubian
ND X Nubian X Toggenberg


----------



## JackMilliken

ND X Lamancha X San Clemente?


----------



## goat

it is a purebred


----------



## mistydaiz

Nigerian Dwarf
Kinder
????


----------



## mistydaiz

Alpine
Nubian
Oberhasli
Toggenberg
Just ramblin, sorry...


----------



## mistydaiz

San Clemente?
How 'bout Canary Island Goat?


----------



## goat

no but it is from an island


----------



## mistydaiz

Arapawa Island Goat?
Catalina Island Goat?
Orchid Island Goat?


----------



## goat

Arapawa Island Goat? is what it is


----------



## mistydaiz

Yay! So I win?


----------



## KW Farms

Yes...your turn!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Mistydaiz....WHERE ARE YOU??!!!! :GAAH: 

:laugh:


----------



## mistydaiz

Ooops! Sorry, forgot it was my turn...
Getting a pic...


----------



## mistydaiz

Let's see how fast y'all can guess this one...you guys are fast in guessing...


----------



## thegoatgirl

Alpine?
ND x Saanen?
Pygmy?
Saanen x Togg?
Saanen x Nubian?

Is it a pure bred or a cross????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ND cross?


----------



## DavyHollow

Its either a
Sable,
Alpine,
or bad Saneen lol


----------



## mistydaiz

It's a cross, and none of those answers are right.


----------



## JackMilliken

Saanen X Alpine?


----------



## goat

boer X alpine


----------



## DavyHollow

I like the Alpine x Saneen too, but I was beaten . . .
sooooo
Alpine x Sable? lol


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Myotonic
Myotonic x Nigerian?


----------



## mistydaiz

Nope, none of those are right.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

I think we need a hint! 
Is this breed native to the US?


----------



## mistydaiz

It's a cross. I'm not sure if they are native to U.S, but the breeds are VERY familiar here in the U.S.


----------



## DavyHollow

Saneen x Nubian?
Boer x Alpine?
Alpine x Toggenburg?
Saneen x Toggnburg?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Boer x Nigerian
Boer x Myotonic?


----------



## goat

Boer X pygmy


----------



## JackMilliken

Saanen X Angora?


----------



## RowdyKidz

Nigerian/Alpine?


----------



## mistydaiz

GotMyGoatMTJ has the closest guess so far...


----------



## DavyHollow

Mytonic x Alpine?
Mytonic x Saneen?


----------



## JackMilliken

Mytonic X Angora?


----------



## mistydaiz

Nope...


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:help:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Nigerian x Myotonic? Not sure that was guessed....


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

lol, wait, i guessed that already! I got nothin, :/


----------



## KW Farms

Boer x Saanen?
Boer x Pygmy?


----------



## thegoatgirl

:GAAH: :hair: 
:help: :help: :help: 


:laugh:


----------



## JackMilliken

:scratch: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help:


----------



## DDFN

Just came across this area. . .hummm That looks like a tough one. 

Maybe Boer x Kinder


----------



## mistydaiz

DDFN is a little close...


----------



## DavyHollow

Kinder x ND?
Kinder x Alpine?


----------



## RowdyKidz

Kinder x Mytonic?


----------



## JackMilliken

Kinder X Saanen?


----------



## mistydaiz

No, the goat is not mixed with pygmy, so no kinder either...


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

I'm going to try three different breeds. This one is a hard one!

Boer x Nigerian x Myotonic?!

Or maybe

Mini nubian? (nigerian x nubian)


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

or maybe Myotonic x Nubian???


----------



## JackMilliken

Nubian X Boer X Myotonic


----------



## JackMilliken

:scratch: We need a hint


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

is it a fainter/boer/nubian cross


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

myanjelicgirlz said:


> is it a fainter/boer/nubian cross


JackMilliken guessed that already :wink:

We do need a hint! Or if somebody is right! :shocked:


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

oh. Whoops! sorry didnt see that!


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

maybe its just a fainter... idk


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

myanjelicgirlz said:


> oh. Whoops! sorry didnt see that!


Its okay, we all make mistakes. I've stated my own guesses again... :shades: :laugh:


----------



## thegoatgirl

:help: :help: :help: 

PLEASE?????
:help: :help: :help:


----------



## mistydaiz

(Sorry, I'm late in posting)

JackMilliken won! The goat is a Fainter/Boer/Nubian cross.


----------



## JackMilliken

Yay!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

silkie?


----------



## thegoatgirl

Kiko?
Kiko X Silky?


----------



## KW Farms

I don't know...but those are neat lookin'!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Long haired Dutch Landrace? lol Total shot in the dark...


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Pyrenean Goat? Another shot in the dark..haha...


----------



## JackMilliken

Nope!


----------



## DavyHollow

Bionda dell'Adamello?
Norwegian?
Sweedish Landrace?


----------



## JackMilliken

No


----------



## DavyHollow

Messinese?


----------



## JackMilliken

DavyHollow said:


> Messinese?


Yep! your turn!


----------



## DavyHollow

YAY! Pretty breed.  

Ok, lemme seee
I scoured the internet for a bit so I hope this takes some time. I liked the origins and the appearance, since they remind me of Kirby


----------



## JackMilliken

Bengal?? I think we've done this one before............


----------



## DavyHollow

nope!


----------



## JackMilliken

Nigerian?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Camaroon Dwarf Goat?!


----------



## DavyHollow

Nope nope! They are a full sized breed


----------



## JackMilliken

I searched 'Black goat breeds' and the first pic in you post came up. Does that mean that I can't guess?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Jack, I think that that means that you know what it is, so you should answer! (Before I do the same! )


----------



## DavyHollow

well, you can post and see if its the one I was going for. I found the breed then googled for better images, so they are at least the "escense" of the breed I want. Same characteristics though, even if the individual is not the breed . . . if that makes sense?


----------



## JackMilliken

Okay................is it a Murcia-Granada?


----------



## DavyHollow

..... yes  lol
I was hoping to stump you guys for a bit longer. :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## JackMilliken




----------



## thegoatgirl

Togg?
Alpine?
Alpine X Togg?


----------



## JackMilliken

Nope


----------



## Frog pond farm

Is it a spanish x toggenburg?


----------



## thegoatgirl

Nubian/Togg cross?

Lamancha/Togg cross?

Spanish?
Spanish/Togg?


I think we need a hint..... :help:


----------



## DavyHollow

She's beautiful whatever she is . . . lol


----------



## JackMilliken

None of the above! Its a purebred..........


----------



## Frog pond farm

Oberhasli (sp?) 

it looks like it :whatgoat:


----------



## Frog pond farm

or an Alpine?

It has to be one of those two :scratch:


----------



## DavyHollow

San Clemente?
Phillipine?


----------



## JackMilliken

Nope. It is a rare breed


----------



## DDFN

How Rare? Maybe an Arapawa? Just a shot in the dark here. Very pretty goat though!


----------



## rosti

Maybe a Bormina? Just a wild guess.


----------



## JackMilliken

DDFN said:


> How Rare? Maybe an Arapawa? Just a shot in the dark here. Very pretty goat though!


Pretty rare, judging by the small amount of info I was able to find on it.


----------



## KW Farms

German Improved Fawn? http://interboves.com/eng/goats.html


----------



## JackMilliken

Yes!


----------



## KW Farms

Whoohoo! :dance:

Ok...how 'bout this one...


----------



## DavyHollow

Nigerian dwarf?

ALPINE??


----------



## JackMilliken

Nigerian X Alpine X Nubian?


----------



## KW Farms

Nope nope. Kinda close.


----------



## DDFN

Nubian/Alpine/Togg? :laugh:


----------



## JackMilliken

Alpine X Nigerian X Togg?


----------



## peggy

I have no clue, but she sure is cute!!!


----------



## rosti

Nigerian/Alpine?


----------



## DavyHollow

Alpine x Oberhasli?

Alpine x Togg?

ALPINE x KINDER?


----------



## KW Farms

No...you guys are close though... :greengrin:


----------



## DavyHollow

Alpine x Boer?

Alpine x LaMancha?

Alpine . . . x . . . Kiko?

Alpine x Saneen?


----------



## KW Farms

Nope...


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh:


----------



## thegoatgirl

ND X Togg X X Ober?
ND X Ober X Alpine?
ND X Alpine X Nubian?

Okay, we NEED A HINT!!! :help: Is it a cross or purebred??


----------



## KW Farms

No. She is a cross of two breeds. Both breeds have been mentioned, but not together. :laugh:


----------



## Frog pond farm

KinderxNigerian?!


----------



## KW Farms

Nope...


----------



## JackMilliken

Nigerian X Togg?

Ober X Nigerian?


----------



## Frog pond farm

Kinder X Oberhasli?

Saanan X Kinder?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Alpine/Nubian?


----------



## KW Farms

^ You got it JOY! :dance:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

cool! I'll go find a pic right now!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok hows this one


----------



## DavyHollow

Booted goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

oh darn! Yes you got it DavyHollow


----------



## KW Farms

:laugh: That was quick!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! ya, I thought it would be a bit harder! LOL!


----------



## DavyHollow

lol sorry, i'm really familiar with that particular picture haha

ok, for me...










same as


----------



## KW Farms

Wow...those are cool looking! They remind me of Jacob sheep.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ That is what I was just gonna say!


----------



## DavyHollow

Lol according to my sources they ARE goats, but not from anywhere near here. They are used for milk, meat, AND fiber


----------



## Frog pond farm

Is it a permie? :?


----------



## rosti

How about a Jacob's Goat? :shrug:


----------



## DavyHollow

Nope!! Its a crazy name


----------



## rosti

Xinjiang?


----------



## KW Farms

Is it like a middle eastern name? I swear I saw photos of these somewhere...can't seem to remember what or where they were exactly. :scratch:


----------



## DavyHollow

Rosti got it!


----------



## rosti

Here. This one may be too easy but I couldn't find anything better.


----------



## KW Farms

Sirohi Indian?!

They're so weird looking...but I kinda like them!


----------



## rosti

Yep. I knew it was too easy. :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

it looks kinda like a nubian! LOVE the ears!


----------



## KW Farms

Yay!

Ok...here's one..


----------



## thegoatgirl

Ober?

Ober X Togg?

Ober X Nubian X Alpine?

Ober X Alpine??

Is it a cross, or a pure bred??


----------



## rosti

Oberhasli/Nigerian?


----------



## JackMilliken

Oberhasli X Alpine


----------



## KW Farms

Rosti...you got it! :hi5:


----------



## rosti

How about this one?


----------



## thegoatgirl

ND X Nubian?

Alpine X Nubian?

Alpine X LaMancha?

HINT????


----------



## JackMilliken

Nubian X Alpine X Lamancha?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nubian X Oberhasli?


----------



## rosti

thegoatgirl got it. Alpine/Nubian


----------



## rosti

KW Farms said:


> New game! Name the breed!
> 
> Thought this would be kinda fun. Ok, so i'll start. Whoever, guesses what breed(s) this goat is first... gets to post the next goat and so on and so forth.
> 
> Rules
> If it was your turn and you posted the goat, make sure to come back and give hints if needed or tell who guessed right.
> We need 1-3 (no more than 3) pictures of the goat.
> It can be purebred or a cross.
> You don't have to be the owner of the goat.
> Give one guess per post...but if you aren't correct then feel free to guess again.
> 
> Ok...does it make sense? Let me know if it doesn't! Here is the first goat...


Just wanted to refresh this. We are only supposed to give one guess per post.


----------



## KW Farms

Thanks for bumping the rules up. :thumb: Good reminder!

Nubian/nigerian?


----------



## DavyHollow

Nubian x Ober?


----------



## thegoatgirl

Alright, here's mine!!


----------



## DavyHollow

Nubian x boer?


----------



## thegoatgirl

Nope! It's a three-way cross!


----------



## DavyHollow

nubian x boer x alpine?


----------



## KW Farms

Nubian/Boer/Saanen?


----------



## thegoatgirl

Kylee got it!! :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms

Cool!

Ok...how 'bout this cute fluffy little goat...


----------



## JackMilliken

Angora X Saanen?


----------



## KW Farms

Nope.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Just angora?


----------



## DavyHollow

geep?


----------



## JackMilliken

Angora X Cashmere?


----------



## KW Farms

Nope nope nope. The angora part is correct...there is another breed there though....it's hard to see!


----------



## DavyHollow

Angora Nigerian?


----------



## KW Farms

No.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

angora/nubian


----------



## peggy

angora/pygmy


----------



## KW Farms

Peggy...you got it! :hi5: It's a 3/4 angora...1/4 pygmy...Pygora. :greengrin:


----------



## peggy

Try this one.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Alpine?


----------



## peggy

Nope.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Alpine X ..... :chin: NUBIAN!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Alpine X Nigerian?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

alpine/sable?


----------



## KW Farms

Alpine/pygmy?


----------



## JackMilliken

Alpine X Saanen X Toggernburg?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Alpine/Saanen


----------



## peggy

Some of you are close....... this is a registered buckling. One breed.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Sable??


----------



## peggy

That's right, "Lost Prairie". He is a sable saanen. I would love to have sables but there are none around this part of the country.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YAY! Let me find one


----------



## thegoatgirl

LP............????


----------



## KW Farms

Your turn Lost Prairie! :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Sorry, I've been slacking! :laugh:


----------



## JackMilliken

Australian Brown goat?

Nigerian?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Well I guess that was a little too easy  You got it, it's an Australian Brown


----------



## JackMilliken




----------



## milkmaid

Pygmy??? :shrug:
Edit - no, I think it's Nigerian. Pygmies don't come in those colors, do they?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nigerian?


----------



## KW Farms

Fainter/nigerian?


----------



## JackMilliken

Nope! but you guys are close..............


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Pygmy/Nigeran?


----------



## JackMilliken

Lost Prairie said:


> Pygmy/Nigeran?


You got it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow LP your on a role!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I can't find a picture! J.O.Y. Farm can have my turn


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ummm..... let me go look......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ok try this one


----------



## peggy

Hard to see the picture, but I will guess alpine/nubian cross


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope it is purebred


----------



## JackMilliken

Nubian?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope


----------



## KW Farms

Kanni goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope


----------



## KW Farms

Kodi goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep!!! KW got it!


----------



## KW Farms

Sorry for the delay! Ok...how 'bout this one...


----------



## JackMilliken

Oberhasli Nubian?


----------



## goat

nubian x togg


----------



## DavyHollow

Nigerian x Nubian?


----------



## KW Farms

Nope...but the nubian part is right. :thumb:


----------



## goat

nubian alpine


----------



## KW Farms

Nope.


----------



## DavyHollow

nubian x saanen?


----------



## goat

Nubian X golden guernsey


----------



## KW Farms

DavyHollow...you got it! :hi5:


----------



## DavyHollow

Whoot!! I was trying to think of other erect eared breeds 
here's mine, not sure if its been done yet, and yes, its a purebred.


----------



## JackMilliken

Are those statues?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

JackMilliken said:


> Are those statues?


I was just gonna ask the same thing!


----------



## coltrule

i'm with both of them ^...?


----------



## Frog pond farm

Some type of strange Boers? :shrug: They have the right build onder:


----------



## coltrule

the big one,has Nubian ears, maybe old english nubian?


----------



## DavyHollow

shoot . .. . I think they are statues . . . :ROFL: i didn't notice that before!! Well, they have the breed standard right . . .

Heres another picture:









its a dairy breed, descendent from nubians


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!


----------



## VincekFarm

Anglo- Nubian?


----------



## coltrule

does it have some kinda Swedish in it?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

I'm not guessing but I just thought it was hilarious!! "Are those statues?" ROFL. I had to do a triple take though!


----------



## DavyHollow

no and no and yes, its so very funny


----------



## goat

damascus goat


----------



## DavyHollow

you got it    your turn


----------



## goat

how about this fellow


----------



## rosti

Angora?


----------



## goat

nope


----------



## DDFN

Is it full blooded or a cross?

Maybe a Dutch Landrace


----------



## goat

it is full blooded not a dutch landrace though


----------



## goat

here is a clue he comes from a cold land


----------



## caprine crazy

Silkie Fainting Goat??


----------



## goat

no he does not faint


----------



## caprine crazy

Cashmere?


----------



## goatnutty

pashmina goat?


----------



## goat

no think of a cold land


----------



## rosti

Iceland is the first thing that popped in my mind. :idea: Is there such thing as and Icelandic goat?


----------



## rosti

I looked up if there is an icelandic goat. There is. I got it. 


How about this one?


----------



## goat

yep you got it


----------



## JackMilliken

rosti said:


> I looked up if there is an icelandic goat. There is. I got it.
> 
> How about this one?


Dutch Landrance?


----------



## rosti

Nope.


----------



## KW Farms

Give us a hint...this one is hard!


----------



## rosti

They are found only in Bulgaria. Their fur used to be used to make masks and costumes.


----------



## KW Farms

Kalofer longhaired goat?


----------



## rosti

You got it Kylee.


----------



## KW Farms

:clap: Yay! Ok...try this one...


----------



## meluvgoats

I think theres a bit of spanish somewhere


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ I was thinking that too! maybe some Kiko??


----------



## caprine crazy

OMG! I was thinking Kiko too!


----------



## meluvgoats

Yeh, its defo a cross


----------



## JackMilliken

Kiko X Alpine?


----------



## caprine crazy

Is it a BoKi? (Boer/Kiko cross)


----------



## meluvgoats

Togg x Kiko?


----------



## KW Farms

Caprine crazy...I think you were first to guess pure kiko...that's it! :hi5:


----------



## caprine crazy

Yay!
Ok try this one!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cashmere?


----------



## JackMilliken

Angora X Cashmere?


----------



## caprine crazy

You guys are really close!!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

Angora cross uhhh (wild guess) saanen?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Spanish/Cashmere?


----------



## caprine crazy

Nope it's not a cross it's a fullblood


----------



## DavyHollow

Angora?


----------



## caprine crazy

nope!


----------



## meluvgoats

Australian cashmere


----------



## caprine crazy

You got meluvgoats!!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

Okay heres a goat


----------



## DavyHollow

zhongwei?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yep! Your turn davyhollow


----------



## DavyHollow

ok, I appoligize for the size but here's mine:


----------



## meluvgoats

Is he a purebred?


----------



## DavyHollow

should be


----------



## caprine crazy

colored angora?


----------



## caprine crazy

NO WAIT! I change my mind...it's a Altai Mountain goat!


----------



## DavyHollow

you got it lol


----------



## caprine crazy

hehe

let's try this one....


----------



## meluvgoats

Golden geursney ( cant spell it lol)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

mini Nubian?


----------



## caprine crazy

Sorry, I just saw these. I've been watching the ADGA nationals! :laugh: 
Not Golden guernsey or mini nubian. It's a crossbred.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! So have I :laugh:


----------



## meluvgoats

Same!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

I will give you guys a hint. She is cross of two meat breeds.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

kiko boer?


----------



## caprine crazy

nope


----------



## meluvgoats

boer x spanish goat?


----------



## DavyHollow

kiko x spanish


----------



## caprine crazy

no and no


----------



## KW Farms

fainter x boer?


----------



## JackMilliken

Kiko X Fainter?


----------



## meluvgoats

This is hard...


----------



## caprine crazy

JackMilliken got it! Nice job, I thought no one would get it!


----------



## JackMilliken

How about this one?


----------



## caprine crazy

boer/fainter


----------



## meluvgoats

I agree with caprine crazy


----------



## JackMilliken

Nope!


----------



## meluvgoats

boer x kiko?


----------



## caprine crazy

boer/nubian


----------



## rosti

Alpine/Nubian


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

boer/ nigerian?


----------



## caprine crazy

boer/pygmy


----------



## JackMilliken

No, but you guys are close!


----------



## caprine crazy

boer/nigerian dwarf


----------



## JustKidding

Nubian/boar


----------



## Boergoat1234

Spanish/ Kiko


----------



## goat

alpine X boer goat


----------



## JackMilliken

Goat got it! He/She is a Boer Nubian cross


----------



## rosti

JustKidding got it not goat.


----------



## meluvgoats

Where are you JustKidding? LOL! :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no it was Caprine Crazy that got it LOL!!


----------



## meluvgoats

Oh Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

caprine crazy said:


> boer/nubian


Yep on pg 61 :wink:


----------



## caprine crazy

Oh! ok umm here I go!


----------



## Tayet

Nubian/Kinder?


----------



## caprine crazy

no


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining

oberhalsi alpine cross?


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining

spanish meat goat


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining

goat said:


> try this one


girgentina?


----------



## JK_Farms

Could you post the pic again I can't see it for some reason it just say try this one and then that's it.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

This is an old thread from 2012 and most of these members are no longer active.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

This is a fun game though. Guess the breed


----------



## spidy1

Nigerian/Alpine?


----------



## JK_Farms

Nigerian/Pygmy?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

spidy1 said:


> Nigerian/Alpine?


Yep!


----------



## goathiker

Guess the breed/breeds. All three are full sisters containing three breeds.


----------



## Jessica84

Lamancha, alpine, Nubian.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They're ND/Alpines


----------



## goathiker

Jessica84 said:


> Lamancha, alpine, Nubian.


That's cheating, you know all my foundation stock lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Whoops didn't see you'd posted on the previous page :hammer:


----------



## spidy1

So I'm right!!!!!! ok my turn!!
hint he does not look like mom


----------



## goathiker

Boer/Kiko?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

LaBoer?


----------



## Jessica84

goathiker said:


> That's cheating, you know all my foundation stock lol


Lol well I knew the lamancha alpine but I remembered you had a Nigerian but wasn't sure what the sex was or anything so I guessed on the third because of the long ears in the first picture lol


----------



## Jessica84

I'm going laboer too


----------



## JK_Farms

Boer/Lamancha


----------



## spidy1

Yep LaBoer! Suzanne_Tyler was the first to get it right!


----------



## goathiker

Okay, try this one. Hint: she's not related to the others.


----------



## Jessica84

How many breeds? I'm gonna go with lamancha Nubian


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Purebred LaMancha?


----------



## BoulderOaks

LaMancha Alpine?


----------



## mariella

LaMancha/ND


----------



## goathiker

Two breeds, no one has guessed right yet. She's full sized, no pygmy or mini.


----------



## ksalvagno

LaMancha Oberhasli


----------



## goathiker

Nope


----------



## Bree_6293

LaMancha/ Nubian?


----------



## JK_Farms

Lamancha/boer?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

LaMancha/Kiko??


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wait no... LaMancha/Saanen?


----------



## Jessica84

Lamancha saanen


----------



## goathiker

Nope lol


----------



## JK_Farms

lamancha/Nigerian


----------



## mariella

lamancha/Fainter(Myotonic)?


----------



## goathiker

This is getting fun lol


----------



## mariella

lamancha/Spanish?
Spanish/alpine?


----------



## BoulderOaks

LaMancha/Toggenburg?
Boer/Alpine?


----------



## Jessica84

Dang you beat me togg!!! I just saw a picture of my friends with the wattles


----------



## goathiker

Yep... LaMancha/Toggenburg lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Lol... That took a while :lol:


----------



## Jessica84

I know! And it was a total snack to the forehead on that one lol


----------



## Jessica84

Ok this is probably a easy one but after Jill's maybe not lol







2 breeds


----------



## mariella

Boer/kiko?


----------



## goathiker

Boer/ Nubian


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Boer/LaMancha


----------



## Jessica84

Boer kiko. That's about the most exotic cross I have lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Do kikos have straight profiles?


----------



## goathiker

Yes they do. The breeders used Saanen does to start the breed up program with the imported sperm.


----------



## Jessica84

Wait what is this straight profile thing? You guys are always knocking me down a peg when I think I might know something about goats lol


----------



## JK_Farms

I'm with you Jessica


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Boers have Roman noses, or concave profiles, as do Nubians. The rest of the dairy breeds have straight profiles. NDs can have dished, or convex, profiles as well. I had no idea about kikos, so when I saw that your doe had a straight profile I guessed LaMancha because I knew you had that breed.


----------



## Jessica84

Got it!! Thank you Suzanne!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Now I have to do my Daisy, good luck. Two breeds.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

LaMancha Nigerian


----------



## mariella

pygmy/LaManch?


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Lamancha/ ND


----------



## mariella

LaMancha/Cashmere?


----------



## Exponentialdolphin

LaMancha/Togg?


----------



## spidy1

Macha/Ober?


----------



## Jessica84

Oh gosh, I'm a cheater so lamancha X ND but she really looks like a lamancha X togg to m lol


----------



## CrazyDogLady

No to everyone, but that long hair on her legs is a hint.


----------



## CrazyDogLady

And they are two dairy breeds


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

LaMancha Guernsey


----------



## mariella

LaMancha/saanen?


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Ding ding ding Suzanne Tyler, she's a LaMancha Guernsey


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Yay!!


----------



## goathiker

Angie's turn, two dairy breeds NO Saanen.


----------



## Jessica84

Well dang saanen would have been what I guessed lol


----------



## mariella

LaMancha/Boer?


----------



## Jessica84

I'm gonna go with lamancha alpine


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

LaMancha/Alpine


----------



## JK_Farms

Lamancha/Nigerian


----------



## Exponentialdolphin

LaMancha/ND


----------



## spidy1

macha/tog?


----------



## goathiker

Yep, LaMancha/ Toggenburg lol... Trick question.


----------



## spidy1

Cool!!! an old goat I use to have, I dont have good pics of her any more, 2 breeds...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Alpine Kiko


----------



## JK_Farms

Alpine/Sannan


----------



## mariella

Alpine/Nubian?


----------



## spidy1

dang your good Suzanne_Tyler! Alpine/Kiko!!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Oooh, this looks like fun! I'm in


----------



## goathiker

Here's an easy one I meet every year at the renaissance faire


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Kiko/Angora?


----------



## mariella

Angora?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Cashmere/Angora?


----------



## goathiker

Purebred Angora lol


----------



## mariella

Yay I got it :fireworks: can I post one of my does?


----------



## spidy1

yes your next!


----------



## mariella

This is patty she is a mix of 4 breeds


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Lamancha, Alpine, ND and Boer.


----------



## mariella

Nope  but close


----------



## JK_Farms

Lamancha/Alpine/ND/Kiko


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

lamancha, alpine, pygmy, boer


----------



## mariella

Nope she has no mini in her at all or boer. but yes to Lamancha/Alpine her ear for me are a dead giveaway on one of the other breeds


----------



## Damfino

LaMancha, Alpine, Nubian. And maybe Sable?


----------



## mariella

Damfino said:


> LaMancha, Alpine, Nubian. And maybe Sable?


Very close but no sable the last one is hard because only her mother showed it and just barely.


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Lamancha, Alpine, Nubian, oberhasli


----------



## mariella

Nope


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

LaMancha, alpine, Nubian, angora?


----------



## mariella

Nope


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Mancha, Alp, Nubi, Boer?


----------



## mariella

Nope


----------



## Jessica84

Lamancha alpine Nubian togg


----------



## mariella

Nope


----------



## JK_Farms

Lamancha/Alpine/Nubian/Sannan


----------



## mariella

Nope :grin:


----------



## JK_Farms

Lamancha/Alpine/Nubian/Kiko


----------



## mariella

Nope


----------



## goathiker

LaMancha, alpine, Nubian, oberhasli


----------



## mariella

Nope


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

LaMancha, Alpine, Nubian, ND


----------



## mariella

Nope


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Good grief, lol. LaMancha, Alpine, Nubian, Pygmy?


----------



## mariella

Nope


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

Lamancha, alpine, Nubian, guernsey?


----------



## mariella

Nope


----------



## Damfino

Alpine, LaMancha, Nubian and... good grief, what's even left? Cashmere? Savanna?


----------



## mariella

Nope and Nope 
Hint the breed is usually black but can be any color


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

fainting goat?


----------



## mariella

Nope


----------



## Jessica84

I don't know what is usually black :hair pull:
Spanish? Kinder (I know that's a mix though)? I'm googling black goats lol


----------



## mariella

Yep she's LaMancha/ alpine/ Nubian/ and Spanish black


----------



## Jessica84

lol I was just throwing breeds out there lol ok I don't have anything so someone else go


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

I have one.









He is 2 breeds. The fuzzy buckshin


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

Here's a better picture


----------



## mariella

ND/fainter?
Pygmy/fainter?


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

ND- yes. No fainter


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

And no pygmy


----------



## mariella

ND/Alpine?


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

Nope


----------



## mariella

ND/Kinder?


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

Nope. Hint- no meat breeds


----------



## mariella

ND/cashmere?


----------



## spidy1

ND/ Lamancha?


----------



## JK_Farms

Lamancha/Alpine/Nubian/Toggenburg


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

Spidy1 got it, lol. ND/lamancha


----------



## Damfino

This little gal of mine always stumps the judges at the dairy shows (that should be a hint). She is registered "Experimental" and she's three breeds.


----------



## mariella

WOW she's gorgeous!!!! 
Nubian/Alpine/Sannen?


----------



## Damfino

Thanks, and an excellent guess! 
She's 5/8 Alpine, 1/4 Nubian, and 1/8 grade (NOP) Saanen. Tigerlily looks nothing like her parents. Her mom is plain brown and her dad is, well... he's this flashy character, Finn. Finn is 1/2 Nubian, 1/4 Alpine, and 1/4 grade Saanen. He likes to climb mountains with us now that he's a wether.


----------



## mariella

He's handsome.
I don't have any so some one else can take my turn.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That's a really cool photo, Damfino  

I don't have any interesting crosses. Alp, ND, and that's about it.


----------



## JK_Farms

Ok its the black doe behind her mom. She has three breeds in her.


----------



## mariella

Pygmy/Nubian/Alpine


----------



## Jessica84

Pigmy Nubian kiko


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Same as Jessica - Pygmy, Nubi, Kiko.


----------



## JK_Farms

Close but nope


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

ND, Pygmy, Kiko?


----------



## mariella

Pygmy/Nubian/Sannen?
Pygmy/Nubian/Spanish?
Pygmy/Nubian/ND?


----------



## JK_Farms

Nope


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Nubian, Kiko, ND?


----------



## spidy1

Ok 2 breeds...


----------



## mariella

Nubian/Alpine?


----------



## JK_Farms

Nope


----------



## JK_Farms

No ones got mine right yet. Hint: one particular breed in her has many names


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

Jk farms- pygmy, Nubian, fainting?


----------



## JK_Farms

intrepid-dreamer said:


> Jk farms- pygmy, Nubian, fainting?


So close but not 100% right


----------



## mariella

ND/ Nubian/ fainting?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

ND, fainter, Pygmy
ND, Nubian, fainter

Spidy1 -
LaMancha/Nubian


----------



## JK_Farms

Nope their isn't any Nubian


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

ND, fainter, kiko?


----------



## JK_Farms

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> ND, fainter, kiko?


Super close but not quite


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

ND, Pygmy, Kiko?
Pygmy, fainter, Kiko?


----------



## JK_Farms

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> ND, Pygmy, Kiko?
> Pygmy, fainter, Kiko?


Ding ding ding Suzanne you're the winner! She's a pygmy/kiko/fainter cross! Her mom was a pygmy/Kiko and her dad is the fainter!


----------



## spidy1

nope


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

ND/Nubian?


----------



## mariella

Spanish/Nubian?


----------



## JK_Farms

Alpine/Boer


----------



## spidy1

nope, hint meat/dairy


----------



## mariella

boer/Lamancha?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Kiko/Alpine?


----------



## JK_Farms

Kiko/toggenburg


----------



## spidy1

Suzanne_Tyler got it again!!! Kiko Alpine!!


----------

